# Best, easy-to-learn scripting language



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

I have heard both Python and Ruby are the best and easiest. Are there any others that are good? Which one is the best? Also, what are some limitations of each? I would like to make a simple game, or at least, have a scripting language along with C++/C#. Thanks.


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## WARnux (Jun 29, 2007)

Use C++ with OpenGL.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I've messed with Pike before. I like it because it's almost like a dynamic version of C++. However, I haven't programmed in it enough to say anything about its faults.

I do like the syntax for splitting a string though. You just use / to, divide a string. Kind of neat.

I've messed with Lua and Tcl, but if you want anything class-like you have to set up a module + namespace / package and do some weird stuff. In Lua, it's not that bad and is pretty straight-forward (after figuring out metatables), but in Tcl, it's funky and no fun. I guess one shouldn't force the class idea in Tcl so much though.

As for Ruby and Python, they're both cool and are both pretty easy to learn. But, Ruby isn't really interesting to me when I have Python.

So, I like Python the most and it's pretty easy to load windows dlls and other windows stuff. As for games though, I can't say from experience, but c++ together with Lua seems to be where it's at. Of course, there's http://www.pygame.org/wiki/about


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok Thank you. Ill look into Pike and Lua.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Btw, if you look in http://shadow2531.com/opera/testcases/mailto/MailtoURIParserPack.zip , you can see some Pike, Lua, Tcl, Perl, PHP examples that are all just ports of each other. That should allow you to compare syntax and concepts between them a little.


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok. That will be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok, for now im going to use Python. But I am very interested in Pike, so I will probably keep that in mind and check it out in the future. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Just in case you didn't see it on the Pike site, FWIW, the software for the Opera mini servers is written in Pike.


----------

